# Pelican 1510 Studio Case Cruzer



## AlexColeman (May 31, 2009)

This PHOTO STUDIOCRUZER - Apple MacBook & Camera Carry-On Case

is a phenomenal case. For 285, you get a precision built, virtually indestructible case that can carry almost all the gear in my sig, and my MB Pro Unibody. More to come, with pics. Any Questions?


----------



## Defy (May 31, 2009)

x2!  I don't have the cool laptop case in the lid but mine has little mesh bags.  The only thing in my sig it doesn't hold is the tripod and i still have plenty of room for 2 more lens like a 24-70 2.8 and the 14-24mm 2.8 which are next on my hit list!


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bump: Working on the final part/


----------



## Dimitri Studios (Jun 1, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> This PHOTO STUDIOCRUZER - Apple MacBook & Camera Carry-On Case
> 
> is a phenomenal case. For 285, you get a precision built, virtually indestructible case that can carry almost all the gear in my sig, and my MB Pro Unibody. More to come, with pics. Any Questions?



Very nice Alex, thanks for the find!

I have to get one now!!!

Dimitri


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Youll definitely be happy, I just tested it in my pool w/ a few strips of paper to check for leaks, and it is fully WP even w/ me trying to drag it down.

If any of the flights crash, that will probably be the only _black box_ they find.


----------



## Ecas32 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha when i saw this it looked like spam, but then i saw that it was you that posted it..... i guess just a very proud owner?


----------



## usayit (Jun 1, 2009)

I have the regular 1510 with divider set... I can't imagine having a laptop in the lid and still fit my 1dMII.  Did they make the case slightly higher to accommodate?  I hope the panel is hard enough to keep equipment stored from pressing against a fragile LCD panel.


----------



## Defy (Jun 1, 2009)

How do you pack yours?  I am having a fit with my TC and my primes they are too small to put into one of the compartments by themselves!  

Also side note:  How does the 70-200mm preform on the D700?  or do you just use it on the D300?


----------



## usayit (Jun 1, 2009)

Its not the size of the lenses... (most of mine are even smaller than yours).  It is the height of the camera body itself.  

One example of mine packed.  You'll notice the now the prism housing is slightly above the top of the divider set.  Just wondering if they increased the size of the 1510 to acomodate the laptop.


----------

